

The 10 Stages of Switching from a Mac to a PC - mooreds
http://www.whatevsblog.com/2015/08/the-10-stages-of-switching-from-a-mac-to-a-pc.html

======
redwards510
So you gave up on Windows 10 because you couldn't figure out how to use the
trackpad? Maybe you should have tried a mouse. There's nothing different about
selecting text in windows vs mac.

